# Sikh Marrying Muslims Marrying Sikhs



## Desi_B (Jul 31, 2005)

Hey I'm not sure if this topic has been discussed here, i'm sure it has but i could not find it in the forums.. 

i was wondering.. can muslims and sikhs get married?....
                        are sikhs against it?
                        are muslims against it?

Sikhism says - Consider Mankind as a single race

I know muslims are probably agaisnt it, unless they convert the sikh.. but what if a couple both agrees that he/she does not need to convert?


----------



## Desi_B (Jul 31, 2005)

*Re: Sikh + Muslim  .   Marriage.*

NEVERMIND!

i found some posts that answered my questions!


----------



## Vaheguruu (Dec 23, 2005)

*Re: Sikh + Muslim  .   Marriage.*



			
				Desi_B said:
			
		

> NEVERMIND!
> 
> i found some posts that answered my questions!


 
Accordance to Sikh Reht one can only marry a Sikh. Anand Karaj can only be carried out of two Skhs. This is why in pratun times you would first have to take amrit before Anand Karaj to prove your commitment.

www.whyichosesikhism.com


----------

